# HOW TO CHANGE TRANSMISSION FLUID on a 2002 JETTA GLI VR6 6 Speed MANUAL



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

Where do i drain it? where do i pour new fluid? How many quarts do i need? What kind of fluid do i need?


----------



## timfanelli01 (Apr 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=4139917
I purchased 3 quarts of Redline MT-90 when I did mine, used about 2.5 quarts... follow the DIY, it's pretty simple and straight forward. You'll need a special tool to get the drain plugs out (well, without destroying them, anyway) - http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...S8234/


_Modified by timfanelli01 at 11:15 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timfanelli01)*

Where can i get that tool for the drain plugs? and the dealer said that they have a special kind of tranny fluid for that car? or it really doesnt matter?


----------



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nick2002GLI)*

Is that the 12 point triple square tool?


----------



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nick2002GLI)*

actually what i specifically wanna ask is what size in MM's is the tool for the plug??? AND the dealer said they only recommend their tranny fluid no other..... so which one would my tranny run smoothest on?


_Modified by Nick2002GLI at 1:13 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## timfanelli01 (Apr 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick2002GLI* »_Where can i get that tool for the drain plugs?

Dude, did you read my reply? I linked directly to it. There's also a list of four or five other sites where you can buy this tool listed in the DIY.

_Quote, originally posted by *Nick2002GLI* »_Is that the 12 point triple square tool?

Yes - as described in the DIY you haven't read yet.

_Quote, originally posted by *Nick2002GLI* »_actually what i specifically wanna ask is what size in MM's is the tool for the plug???

I have no idea. Maybe it says so in the DIY, I recommend reading it. I suppose if you looked up the tools on one of the many, many websites already referenced, you may be able to find it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Nick2002GLI* »_AND the dealer said they only recommend their tranny fluid no other..... so which one would my tranny run smoothest on?

Everyone will have a separate opinion on this. As I already mentioned, I went with Redline MT-90. Read the DIY thread, there's plenty of opinions on it. Just make sure whatever you do, you don't get ATF fluid by mistake. Manual Transmissions and Automatic Transmissions have very different requirements. Motul, Redline, Lubro Moly, and RLI all make awesome products that can be used in your transmission... I imagine you'll have great results with any of them.


----------



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (timfanelli01)*

It's ok thT I screwed the fill plug back in while a little bit of tranny fluid was still leaking? Or was I supposed to wait for it to stop completely or it's fine? Plus when u filled the tranny I lowerd the car from the jacks almost completely I left it a tiny bit up to keep leveled as much as I culd since my driveway is sloped, so I leveled by eye.....


----------

